# Best cold lobster appetizer?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the best cold lobster appetizer?

I was thinking of poaching lobster tail in butter and vanilla, shredding it, chilling it, and then doing something with it.

Any ideas?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Seems like a waste of lobster tail to shred it -- you might just as well use the meat from the body or the swimerettes. To me, the visual and sensual joy of lobster tail comes from medallions.

I rather like Vera's recipe, although less might be more. With corn just about gone, I wouldn't bother adding the less-than-wonderful stuff that's available. I'd also leave the honey out of the dressing, since lobster is naturally sweet (esp. if you poach in butter w/vanilla), as is white balsamic. Maybe also skip the rosemary, since that's a strong competing flavor and I think the lobster, vinaigrette, and greens already have plenty of flavor. 

For plating, I'd toss watercress and mache leaves (no stems) with a little vinaigrette, line the glasses with them, top with lobster chunks, drizzle vinaigrette over, and sprinkle with the chives and maybe also the tobiko (if I didn't have to make a special trip to the store for it :lol. This would also work on a flat plate, maybe even better than in a martini glass.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Seems like a waste of lobster tail to shred it -- you might just as well use the meat from the body or the swimerettes. To me, the visual and sensual joy of lobster tail comes from medallions. SUZANNE

Susanne you are 100 right.

Here is one I have used
Spicy Sushy rice in a Martini glass topped with shingled cold poached in real court boullion lobster medallions. topped with a very mild wasabi, lemon mayo and fresh mint sprig (2 medallions cut 1 1/2 ounces each)


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

"Best" is always a nebulous concept. But here's a simple recipe from Chef Heinz Beck that I like. It's for

*Lobster Medallions with Avocado*

Lobster medallions made by cutting the tail meat of a cooked 1 1/2 lb lobster into ten uniform discs.
10 cherry tomatoes, peeled, halved, seeded and diced
1 avocado, diced
10 discs of brioche, each about 1.75 ounces
Salad greens
10 sprigs dill
1 clove garlic
Pinch of hot red pepper
1 tbls raspberry vinegar
Evoo
Salt

Heat a little olive oil in a saute pan. Add the garlic, half the diced tomato and dust with the red pepper. Add the diced avocado, toss to coat, and continue cooking a few mintes. Salt to taste, remove from the heat and season with an emulsion of evoo and raspberry vinegar

Top each brioche disc with a little of the avocado mixture, add a medallion of lobster, garnish with a few cubes of the remaining tomato, some greens dressed with olive oil and salt, and a sprig of dill.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't know what this is but doesn't it look heavenly?

Ambience - maze at The London NYC


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I think that link displays a random image, but if you keep hitting next, you will see the lobster picture, its 4 lobster medallions, on top of what looks like some kind of creamy seafood salad, on top of some kind of wafer, with what looks like parasem cheese on the top, with some kind of sauce on the side, and garnished with micro greens.

Does anyone know what is under the lobster? And what kind of wafer is that? And what sauce is on the side?

TIA


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Your analysis seems right on, Abe. But an examination of the menus shows nothing resembling either the photo or your verbal description. 

Is a puzzlement.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Abe-

Just this morning, Bobby Flay on FoodTV showed a lobster and avocado cocktail very similar to KYH's recipe above. It looked really good and quite dramatic, served in big martini glasses. Take a look at the "Boy Meets Grill" site.

Mike


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm puzzled as well, because when I dined at the restaurant I saw a lady at the next table eating this dish and was wildly jealous but still very happy with my scallops.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, definatley don't see that on any of the menus, I checked US as well as foreign menus. Only a couple lobster dishes and based on the description it couldn't be that one.

Im guess that salad is some sort of mayonaised based, it looks almost like a creamy potato salad, but seems there is some kind of shreaded shell fish in there, crab? 

The sauce, would that be something sweet?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Some number of years ago the Vintage Triumph Register had the annual meet in Portland, Maine. I think I had a lobster roll for lunch every day I was there. Basically a mayo, celery, etc. salad with lobster bits spread into a hot dog bun. Simple but tasty.

Lobster salad crostini, or maybe lobster stuffed mushrooms, or perhaps crepes wrapped around a lobster meat and cream cheese mix and sliced, or bite-sized squares of a lobster quiche.

mjb.


----------



## roselli (Feb 15, 2009)

What did you end up making for the cold lobster appetizer? I need a good recipe, did you poach it in butter and vanilla? or did you use one of the other ideas?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Lobster is very delicate in taste so if possible dont mix it with anything, Do not shred it dice it or julianne it, this is a waste and to be honest plain stupid. Serve it either whole de- shelled or in medallion form (parissienne style) a dab of sauce on the side.


----------



## mastmac (May 6, 2013)

What's wrong with butter salt and pepper?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Teamfat   this is the fraditional New England Lobster  roll   which is hard to beat anywhere


----------

